# Tail Amputation...nerve damage? PLZ PLZ PLZ help.



## cheylan (Oct 15, 2013)

i posted just a few days ago about my niko who had to have his tail amputated...took him to the vet turns out yes it was infected...but its already looking TONS better. he even stopped lickin it all the time. now i have a issue come up im scared may be permanent. he spends most his time laying down because when he gets up he acts scared and runs from his stub...like something is chasing him. I told the vet but he said he would get used to it....but i also seen a facebook page called no tail left behind were a dog had nerve damage due to a incorrect tail docking. so am i over worried , is this normal for him to be scared of his stub?
HIS SURGERY WAS 6 DAYS AGO


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Dont worry! Yes it can take awhile. Its going to be sensitive and painful for awhile and also I think they can get phantom tail where they feel a tail. but mostly yes it takes awhile. Amputations can take weeks to heal normally. They cut through a lot of nerves and every dog we have done a major tail amputation on took awhile. Jack london a Pittie that had his tail amputated was still sensitive back there after 3 weeks. and protective of his tail. So 6 days is nothing! for a normal surgery yes . but a tail amputation is EXTREMELY and I mean EXTREMELY painful. and it takes much much much longer to heal. I can not stress this enough what your dog is experience is very 100% typical for tail amputations. Pain medication is a MUST for them.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd give it some time. Phantom pain is common during the first couple of weeks. I'm sure it feels weird to him. Just think how many dogs react strangely just from getting groomed or clipped, and you can understand why missing a tail would be "weird feeling" to a dog.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I would not be surprised that it must feel odd to him and perhaps it is still hurting so he is trying to run away from the hurt. I would just give it some time as it was only six days ago. He is on pain killer?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I'd be worried about pain as well. This dog should be on some aggressive pain management.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

cheylan said:


> but i also seen a facebook page called no tail left behind were a dog had nerve damage due to a incorrect tail docking. so am i over worried , is this normal for him to be scared of his stub?


on this site they are mostly referring to tail docking.
Tail docking is completely different then necessary surgical amputation. Tail docking is typically done at 1-2 days old without the use of anesthesia for cosmetic purposes. The tail of the puppy is either clamped and cut off or simply clamped and ripped off. Some people I have heard tighten bands around them till the tail falls off on its own. There is not really bone structure at this age and the procedure is pretty simple many breeders choose to do it at home ( should be performed by a vet however)

Tail amputation is a complex surgical procedure done under anesthesia with its own set of complications. there are many more complications that can arise with surgical tail amputation and I would assume that nerve damage is one of them because of nature of the procedure not because its done incorrectly. Its a serious procedure. And takes time to heal. Weeks. And lots of pain. Imagine amputating your arm or leg the pain and length of time and complications from the surgery. Many people dont think of a tail like that but its part of the spine its loaded with nerves too . It takes time! Did your vet send home pain killers yet? Your vet should have taken the time to explain this. My biggest pet peeve is when vets fail to explain things like this cause then people sit home worrying. i make it a point to explain in detail every procedure simply and what to expect and encourage my clients to ask questions to me its very important after all your the one going to be doing 99% of the after care.


----------



## cheylan (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone i just been so scared that he had nerve damage and would be like this the rest of his life  its so heart breaking to see him get up and want to play just to run hiding someone because the tail/stub. no my vet didnt and wont prescribe me pain killers...says the pain is there to let the dog kno if he is dong something to cause him harm to his tail. but i have been giving him baby aspirins......is there anything stronger i can give him?


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

to many baby aspirins are not good thins the blood.

Id demand pain killers and if they deny it id be demanding it again and again and then change vets. DEMAND it. Its OUTRAGEOUS they are not giving you some when you ask. its cruelty. Id be changing vets in a heart beat. He will have enough pain with pain killers believe me. that is a stupid reason. A stupid reason. Do you know anyone who has had a serious injury that said the pain killers were so strong they couldtn feel any pain? seriously. What a idiot vet ( sorry if that seems strong) and I dont say that lightly. i have a respect for Vets they are professionals that work very hard to get where they are...but this...that reasoning....is just wtf is he thinking? Id be blowing up their phones. seriously dont go back there ever. ever. change vets immediately. Thats the dumbest line of reason ive ever heard. Go to a new vet! get pain killers! imagine having your arm amputated and not having pain killers? i can not stress to you enough how much pain your dog is feeling right now. and how cruel it is of the vet to have done this. We at our vet have waivers we make people sign that refuse pain killers saying we feel its animal cruelty to deny animals pain medication after surgery. and we will not do some surgeries if the owners make it clear they do not want to pay for pain medication. It makes me SO angry. This surgery is not done lightly because of the pain it causes and how hard to pain is to control even with the strongest pain killers. not giving pain killers is unthinkable and barbaric.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

cheylan said:


> Thanks everyone i just been so scared that he had nerve damage and would be like this the rest of his life  its so heart breaking to see him get up and want to play just to run hiding someone because the tail/stub. no my vet didnt and wont prescribe me pain killers...says the pain is there to let the dog kno if he is dong something to cause him harm to his tail. but i have been giving him baby aspirins......is there anything stronger i can give him?


Not treating pain is unacceptable and the old saw "they need to feel pain to keep quiet/know they're doing something to harm the tail" is outdated thinking and medicine. First of all, the dog doesn't have to be DOING anything to his tail for it to hurt after an amputation. AMPUTATION HURTS, all by itself. WE hurt the tail, and we should help it heal with the least pain possible. Second of all, if a surgery site is painful dogs will often lick it and traumatize it MORE, it is a survival technique to stimulate release of natural pain-relieving endorphins and in the worst case scenario dogs can develop OCD grooming behaviors because of it. Third of all, pain begets pain, it is well known physiologically that untreated pain can lead to both worsening ongoing local pain and generalized pain disorders. Fourth, it's just plain unkind. 

Having said that, aspirin can cause stomach ulcers in dogs very easily and I don't recommend it. Call your vet and demand some pain management or find a vet who will help your dog. This is one of my most pet peevish topics, untreated pain. It makes me rage out.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Cheylan- just so you know, sassafrass is a vet. So if she is saying go get pain meds/another vet, then she would know what is normal.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I definitely agree that if your vet isn't budging on pain management... then you need to see a new vet who will. I told my husband about this thread and he is HUGELY pro-pain management in his job. (He's a paramedic). He equated it to, can you imagine having your arm amputated with no pain management at all during the recovery process? That would be terrible!


----------



## cheylan (Oct 15, 2013)

Hello everyone...i took Niko to the vet a diffrent one and i got him some pain meds  he is doing much better now..almost like his normal self. im so relieved i was scared he had permanent nerve damage. thanks for all the replies and help....*kisses from Niko*


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

cheylan said:


> Hello everyone...i took Niko to the vet a diffrent one and i got him some pain meds  he is doing much better now..almost like his normal self. im so relieved i was scared he had permanent nerve damage. thanks for all the replies and help....*kisses from Niko*


so very happy to hear this! Go Niko!


----------

